# (Thanks to Wulf's book) Heroes of High Favor: A Dwarven Saga



## Rune (Jul 18, 2002)

Recently, I have acquired a wonderful tome, Heroes of High Favor: Dwarves, written by none other than our own resident Dwarven Hero, Wulf Ratbane and published by his company, Bad Axe Games.

This book is so delightful that my entire group has decide that I must run an all-dwarves campaign and, so, here it is...

I'll give you a little background.  The dwarves are all members of the Stonebeard clan, from Under the Mountain (which mountain, you ask?  Why, _the_ mountain, of course!)

All of the characters will begin the game at 3rd  level and most will be specifically aiming for prestige classes from Wulf's book, if they are aiming for any, at all.  Most, if not all, of the dwarves will also be making use of the excellent crafting rules set forth in that supplement.The party will be assigned a role that is, more or less, that of a speciallized war party.  Much of their adventuring will take place in the stone corridors of subterannean halls, or in the black expanses of massive caverns and the claustrophobic tunnels of twisting caves.

Classes will appear in the Rogues gallery shortly.  At present, we have a Druid 3, a Psychic Warrior 3, a Ranger 1/Fighter 2 (on his way to Slayer), a Fighter 3 (NPC, named Wroth), and an Enchanter 1/Fighter 2 (NPC, named Pikkit, on her way to Artificer).

Stay tuned for more and, in the meantime, check out Wulf's book!  Seriously!

Oh, and if you want _real_ dwarven inspiration, you could do worse than checking out Wulf's Collected Story Hour.


----------



## RatPunk (Jul 18, 2002)

Having a copy of Wulf's excellent book myself, I'm looking forward to seeing how his stuff plays out in actual gaming.

This should be fun.

Bring on the story!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jul 18, 2002)

WHOA COOL!

I am looking forward to seeing how the Slayer does, but for my money, I'd go with a high-charisma Rune-priest.

I hope the NPC turns Battle-rager.

And speaking of Wulf's Story Hour and Wulf's book-- that accursed book!-- last weekend dinkeldog slapped the paladin silly with a 10th level Tunnel Fighter! As it turns out they make a pretty mean "Small-Crowded-Room-at-the-Inn-Fighter"

RAT BASTARD!

Wulf


----------



## Rune (Jul 18, 2002)

Heh.  Charisma is one thing the party is fairly short on.

Especially Pikkit.  Beautifully-bearded or not, she's not overly friendly.


----------



## RatPunk (Jul 18, 2002)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *And speaking of Wulf's Story Hour and Wulf's book-- that accursed book!-- last weekend dinkeldog slapped the paladin silly with a 10th level Tunnel Fighter! As it turns out they make a pretty mean "Small-Crowded-Room-at-the-Inn-Fighter"
> 
> RAT BASTARD!
> 
> Wulf *





The phrase "hoist on your own pitard" keeps running through my head for some reason...


----------



## Rune (Jul 18, 2002)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *
> I hope the NPC turns Battle-rager. *




If you mean Wroth, by the way, yeah, that'd be nice, but he'd have to give up his hand-wrought masterwork (custum fit, if memory serves me correctly) armor.

Ah, well.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jul 19, 2002)

*Heros Story Hour*

OOH!  Looking forward t' yer story!

Been a long time fan o' Wulf ... lurked since 'e was a little dwarven tyke bashin' heads in th' Forge o' Fury.

Been so inspired, I ordered me first non-WOTC d20 product -- Heroes o' High Favor.  Great work, that.

Mebbe ol' Olgar kin learn sum Wulfish smack from th' master!


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 19, 2002)

RatPunk said:
			
		

> *
> The phrase "hoist on your own petard" keeps running through my head for some reason...  *




Like in that Star Trek episode, when Riker kept getting hoisted on his own Picard. I hate it when that happens.

Heh heh... go, dwarves!


----------



## Immort (Jul 19, 2002)

Whut the hell is this?  Some cheap attempt ta grab at readers by flashin' around references ta some high class book and droppin' a famous name?  Of all the low life, cheap, sorry, lame tricks ta try and pull.  (worked though, I'll be readin' every damn page)

-Immort


----------



## Rune (Jul 19, 2002)

Immort said:
			
		

> Whut the hell is this?  Some cheap attempt ta grab at readers by flashin' around references ta some high class book and droppin' a famous name?  Of all the low life, cheap, sorry, lame tricks ta try and pull.  (worked though, I'll be readin' every damn page)
> 
> -Immort




So shamefully true, but (I rationalize) his product deserves all of the publicity it can get! Consider this a tribute.  

*To clear my conscience, I will state right now that I am not as good a writer or storyteller as is Wulf and this story will never be as good as his.  If you want to read a good dwarven story, don't read this story; read his story.

However, I will hopefully have an opportunity to show how a lot of the nifty stuff in the book translates to a story.  Make of that what you will.*


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jul 19, 2002)

Sheesh, cut it out already. I'm just this guy, you know?

I am still eagerly watching to see how you handle the Slayer. Like rangers, you're going to have to tread carefully where his favored enemy is concerned, lest he run roughshod over your bad guys!

It's a shame you didn't start the campaign around 6th level... I'm impatient to see ALL the PrCs in full swing!


Wulf


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Jul 19, 2002)

Did you make all of your PrC Classes reachable at 6th level?




			
				Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *Sheesh, cut it out already. I'm just this guy, you know?
> 
> I am still eagerly watching to see how you handle the Slayer. Like rangers, you're going to have to tread carefully where his favored enemy is concerned, lest he run roughshod over your bad guys!
> 
> ...


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jul 19, 2002)

DocMoriartty said:
			
		

> *Did you make all of your PrC Classes reachable at 6th level?
> 
> 
> *




More or less. I think the two arcanists might take a little longer.


----------



## Rune (Jul 19, 2002)

Heh.  The player of the Ranger/Fighter (drunkadelic) is sitting right next to me saying "Do it.  Start the game at 6th level.  Do it.  Muahahahaha!"

But I'd really like to build up some background while the PCs are still relatively low-powered.

I think 3rd level will be a good starting place.  They should advance fairly quickly, anyway.

...Because I don't really concern myself with balancing the encounters; I routinely set the PCs up against encounters that are a bit above the challenge level that most people think is appropriate--and they succeed in overcoming the challenges, if they're clever.  My job is to make life difficult for the dwarves.  I expect them to outsmart me frequently--that's their job.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jul 19, 2002)

Rune said:
			
		

> *Heh.  The player of the Ranger/Fighter (drunkadelic) is sitting right next to me saying "Do it.  Start the game at 6th level.  Do it.  Muahahahaha!" *




Man, I have to tell you, there's a real "dark side" allure to that Slayer PrC!

All those juicy bonus feats... a cookie at every level... Quicker, easier, more seductive... 

Having just taken the class myself I feel it calling to me, even though I have other classes I could use another level or two in, I just keep dreaming of another Slayer level.

Sure will suck if you never see your favored enemy though.


----------



## Rune (Jul 19, 2002)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Sure will suck if you never see your favored enemy though.




Funny you should mention it...

He wanted to take Undead as a favored enemy and I really don't include undead all that often (makes 'em more scary and unnatural when they do show up--with modifications, of course ).

I've encouraged him to take something else, but I won't push it.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jul 19, 2002)

On the bright side, unlike the standard ranger's +1 damage bonus (which is useless against undead), the Slayer has a lot of feats he can pick from that might actually be of some use against undead.

Be cool to see him Cleaving through zombies:

"Yer just gotta aim for the juicy parts, see..."


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 19, 2002)

Pffft.  Wulf isn't a _real_ Dwarf.  You see, to truly be a Dwarf, you must meet certain prerequisites.  If you fail to do so, you are not living up to the stereotypical view of a Dwarf, and as we all know, non stereotypical Dwarves are about as common as, say, the Dodo bird.  

Behold the checklist of being a real Dwarf:

1.  Have a Beard.  This is vital.  All Dark Sun Dwarves fail this test, and thus aren't real Dwarves.

Wulf:  Passes.

2.  Love Ale.  No Dwarf has ever failed this test.  Ever.

Wulf:  Passes.

3.  Love fighting.  It is almost unheard for a Dwarf to fail this test, yet sadly, it has occured once or twice, the "Dwarves" that did this being immediately marked as false.

Wulf:  Passes.

4.  Wield either an Axe, or a Hammer.  An Axe is preferred, thanks to Gimli, but you can make it with a Hammer, thanks to the forging image and many Dwarven Deities.

Wulf:  Passes.

5.  Frequently curse, and be at least halfway insulting to all other party members, particularly Elves.  Precedent set by Gimli for the latter.

Wulf:  Passes.

6.  Have a general disdain for all other races and things that are in some way not Dwarven.  All things not Dwarven are inferior, and must be mocked and ridiculed as such.  

Wulf:  Passes.

7.  Be Lawful.  This is vital.  All Dwarves respect other Dwarves.  All Dwarves are almost as organized and set in their ways as your average Formian.  All Dwarves don't like Chaotics, like Elves, and Orcs.  Because anything other than Lawful is a sin.

Wulf:  Fails.

So as you can see, while Wulf passes six out of seven of the prerequisites for being a true Dwarf, he fails the last, and thus, at best, is a "psuedo-Dwarf", who appears to be a Dwarf, but upon close inspection is revealed to actually be a slight anomaly from the racial norm, and thus not really part of the hive mind.  

If Wulf were ever to become Lawful, though, he'd meet all the prerequisites for being a real Dwarf.


----------



## Rune (Jul 19, 2002)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> On the bright side, unlike the standard ranger's +1 damage bonus (which is useless against undead), the Slayer has a lot of feats he can pick from that might actually be of some use against undead.




Except that he's not too likely to come across undead _that_ frequently.  It sure would be cool, when he did, true, but still...



> Be cool to see him Cleaving through zombies:
> 
> "Yer just gotta aim for the juicy parts, see..."




But they're _all_ juicy.  Except for the parts that are crunchy.


----------



## Rune (Jul 19, 2002)

AvarielAvenger said:
			
		

> Pffft.  Wulf isn't a _real_ Dwarf.  You see, to truly be a Dwarf, you must meet certain prerequisites.  If you fail to do so, you are not living up to the stereotypical view of a Dwarf, and as we all know, non stereotypical Dwarves are about as common as, say, the Dodo bird.
> 
> Behold the checklist of being a real Dwarf:
> 
> ...




Nice list!  When (not if!) you get a chance to take a look at Wulf's book, flip to the back and read about the seven dwarven virtues.  They're well presented and thought provoking (and entirely independent of alignment).  They show what dwarven society is made of and what happens to a dwarf (or dwarven society) when each of the virtues are taken to the extreme and become vices.  Good stuff.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 19, 2002)

Man, what a shill.    When I A) Finally am able to move to a place with a decent gaming store, or B) Decide it's worth the risk to buy online, I might check it out.  Heh.

Seven virtues, eh?  I guess we're all just a bunch of Tolkien freaks.


----------



## Rune (Jul 19, 2002)

AvarielAvenger said:
			
		

> Man, what a shill.




Don't take (only) my word for it; check out some reviews.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jul 19, 2002)

*Dwarven Qualifications*

Fer Kraig's sake, man!

I only pass five o' seven!  Wield a greatsword an' chaotic doncha know. Good thing me da's dead 'n buried, 'r he'd be beatin' th' tar outta ma, an accusin' me o' being half-gnome.

'Course, mebbe all 'em dwarven 'venturers're aberrations, 'cause all th' goody-too-shoes types stay home t' mind th' forge.

Don' go pickin' on Mr. Ratbane, 'r he'll be layin' the smack down on yer.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 20, 2002)

You forgot picks. Dwarves can use picks as well.

Also, don't forget female dwarves DO NOT have beards.

A greatsword, eh? You wouldn't happen to be a cleric of Haela Brightaxe, would you?


----------



## Rune (Jul 20, 2002)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> You forgot picks. Dwarves can use picks as well.




Quite so.  Pikkit uses picks.



> Also, don't forget female dwarves DO NOT have beards.




I beg to differ.  Pikkit has a beautiful red beard.


----------



## Immort (Jul 20, 2002)

Alright, alright, enuff wit the yackin' already.  Gimme some story here afore I am forced ta start pluckin' yer beard out one handful at a time.

-Immort


----------



## Rune (Jul 20, 2002)

We don't play until this evening, but I'm working on the Rogues' Gallery entries, right now.


----------



## Rune (Jul 20, 2002)

Well, statblocks for all but one of the characters are now posted in the Rogues Gallery.

The characters are:

*Thrallin Stonebeard*, played by drunkadelic.
Ranger 1/Fighter 2

*Wart Stonebeard*, played by Flying Monkey Style.
Psychic Warrior 3

*Brunta Stonebeard*, played by Fruff.
Druid 3

*Wroth Stonebeard*, NPC.
Fighter 3

*Pikkit Stonebeard*, NPC.
Enchanter 1/Fighter 2


----------



## Rune (Jul 21, 2002)

*Session 1*

An ancient general heaves himself up from the table.  Now standing, the once powerful dwarf towers over the other soldiers in the room.  The room is actually a section of the main hall of the dwarven stronghold.  Massive pillars hold high a ceiling far out of reach of dwarven darkvision.  A map is sprawled across the table and the old general points to it occasionally, as his speech dictates.

The general is Helmut Stonebeard.  Once, he was a mighty dwarven warrior fighting on the front lines against the orcish invasions; now he tells mighty warriors where to go and who to fight, for his sharp military mind has outgrown his feeble body.

Around the table, five warriors are seated.  They are all soldiers in the army, although not all of them are regulars.  Even so, they are all now summoned to serve their clan.  Each of the warriors sits patiently while the old dwarf details their mission.

"Well, boys..." Here, Pikkit growls audibly, brushing her beautiful red beard in annoyance.  She is clearly _not_ a boy!

The ancient general continues, undaunted.  "We lost an entire regiment in the mines.  Can't figger out what happened to 'em. We opened up another natural cavern down there and sent the fightin' boys in to make sure the area was secure.  Now, this here is classified information, what I'm about to tell ye, so don't let it get out.  We're thinkin' we might have the beginnin's of another orc invasion on our hands here, an' we need those boys _back_.  I'm sendin' you fellas in to bring 'em back.  You, yer in charge!"

The withered finger has singled out, seemingly at random, Thrallin Stonebeard.  Next to him, his elder brother, Wroth Stonebeard, gapes in shock as he realizes that he has not been placed in charge, despite having better qualifications.

"Lets get to it, then!"

"Oh, an' one more thing.  If ye don't find the soldiers while yer down there, at least kill a bunch o' orcs!"

"Right, to the mines," the gravely voice of Pikkit assaults the group.

Thrallin tests out his new authority.  "No, to the temple!  Let's see if we can't get blessed by them temple pans...er, priests."

The soldiers march into the temple, heads held high, beards wagging as they walk.  Inside, an acolyte accosts them and inquires of their purpose in the temple.

"We're here for a blessin'!"

The acolyte responds with a crude and hasty gesture that vaguely resembles the tracing of a hammer-shape in the air.  Then, he sends them on their way.

So blessed, the group walks past the artisan-sector and deep down to the mines.  There, the soldiers cut through the crowds of miners, asking if anyone had seen a regiment stroll that way.

Not surprisingly, someone had.  "Well, I reckoned that they were just goin' in to make sure the new mine was safe, but, come ta think on it, I ain't seen 'em come back, neither.  I'll take ye to the new mine, if ye want, but I got a couple o' things ta do first."  With that, the dwarven miner hoists a large bag over his shoulder and carries it to a cart.  Quickly, the soldiers step forward and aid him in his labor.

Finally, the group begins its descent into the shaft.

"Fellas? I just gotta ask.  What's that thing walkin' with us?"

Two answers come at once.

Brunta Stonebeard, a keeper of the natural ways of the deep, gruffly tells the miner, "It's a bagger," by which he means that it is a badger.

Thrallin grins.  "It's dinner!"

Both the badger and the dwarven druid glare at the brash team-leader.  The glare only intensifies as Thrallin crushes a passing spider under his boot.

"Hate them things," he cheerfully asserts.

Deep underground, the dwarves come to a flooded area in a tight tunnel.

The miner's brow is furrowed.  "That's funny.  It weren't flooded a fortnight ago, when we came down this way.  Well, look fellers.  I gotta git back ta work, but it's a straight path ta tha new mine."  With that, the dwarf turns to embark upon a long ascent.

Brunta gives the first intelligible command.  "Well, er...sniff it out, Bagger!"

Unfortunately, the badger only looks at its dwarven friend blankly.  His eyes seem to speak: _"You sniff it out, ya big, dumb jerk!"_

The water is thick with algae and darkened by an unknown depth.  At the shallow end, in front of the soldiers, albino fish can be seen swimming in it.

Brunta bends down (tucking his beard safely away), presses his lips to the scummy surface of the water, and begins to speak.

"Bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop.  Bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop.  Bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop.  Bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop.  Bloop?  Bloop!  Bloop.  Bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop, bloop!"

He stands up amid troubled stares.  His companions clearly have concerns about his stability and obviously doubt his sanity.

"They say they've been here fer 'bout a week.  Well, not that one; he only came here with his family a couple o' days ago, but people...er, _fish_...started moving in here about a week ago.  Had to be careful though.  Says there's stories about fish what got grabbed out o' tha water, never to be seen again."

Of _course_ they said that, Brunta.  _Of course._

"I asked 'em to scout ahead fer us, but I don't think they'll be back.  Ain't too smart, if ye know what I mean..."

"Well," Thrallin declares boldly, "Only way ta find out if we can cross it is to wade out there an' see.  Let's git goin'!"

The soldiers wade in, with the badger floating in front of Brunta on his wooden shield.  The water quickly rises to their waists, but levels out after that.  Their close proximity to the filthy liquid does nothing to improve their impressions of it; the thick, stagnant water foils all attempts of the eyes to penetrate it.  After some time, a rumbling sound can be made out.  It builds slowly and unsteadily, but its origin cannot be traced.

Wart Stonebeard, a so-called "psychic" warrior, has a very troubled look imprinted on his jagged features.  As he wades through the waters, he can sense the minds of all of the fish around him calling out, whispering to him.  _Bloop, bloop.  Bloop, bloop._

The group pushes on.  Finally, the rumble bursts forth from the stone walls and ceiling as the stone passage drops from under the dwarves and the black water leaps into the air.  The ceiling is falling down around the soldiers, but fortunately, Wroth is the only dwarf to suffer a blow from falling rock and this is softened by his finely-wrought full plate armor.

Their greatest concern is that the passage behind them has caved in.

Silence enshrouds the soldiers as they push through the twisting tunnel, but it soon opens into a fairly large cavern.  At the other end of it, Thrallin spots six goblins, just as they notice the group.  They goblins have been spearing fish with javelins; now those javelins sail through the air at the closest target.  Fortunately, that target is Wroth, who stands laughing as five javelins bounce harmlessly off of his armor.  He even manages to barely wince when one punches through a weak jointed area.

Thrallin is ready for the attack, and quickly aims his light crossbow.  He fires and one of the goblins spins around as a bolt drives into its leather armor.

Then, all six goblins drop into the water, out of sight.

Seeing that the blood leaking from the wounded goblin suggests that the goblin is not moving forward, the group cautiously wades into the large room (or swims, in the case of the badger).

Something strikes at Thrallin, who is well ahead of the rest of the group, and crushes into his leg.  From in front of him.  The rest of the dwarves slog forward to join him.  In their haste, they almost do not notice that the blood trail is swimming forward to meet them.

Thrallin swipes at the water in front of him with both of his tempered edged short swords, but only one manages to find its mark, slicing through flesh and clouding the water with yet more blood.

None of the other dwarves can even find the attackers with their weapons, despite ripples of movement in the water all around Thrallin.

In seconds, slimy hands--far too many slimy hands--are grasping the team-leader and pulling him under the surface.  Despite a frantic attempt to remain standing, Thrallin Stonebeard is dragged into the black, bloody cave water.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jul 21, 2002)

Dwarves an' water don't mix.


----------



## (contact) (Jul 22, 2002)

> Good thing me da's dead 'n buried, 'r he'd be beatin' th' tar outta ma, an accusin' me o' being half-gnome.




If you're half gnomish, he's not your dad, and you can hit him back.


----------



## drunkadelic (Jul 22, 2002)

<grumbles>

Stupid time running out on us. I want to play more now, durnit.

It figures too. I get in one good swipe with my blade and Rune says, "...you get dragged under, and that's where we end."

I'll show him.

I'm gonna eat that badger.


----------



## Nail (Jul 22, 2002)

Quit yer yappin' an' get to th' sto............ah, here it is.  I had t' read all th' way to page 2 to get to th' story?   Well, some is better than none, I guess.

FWIW, I'll be readin' along, Rune.  Yer performance at th' recent Iron DM contest is enough t' warant it.  I suppose I should pity th' foolish players....


----------



## Fruff (Jul 24, 2002)

The "Non-boarmember" of the group here. pssh! Brunta Stonebeard 3rd lev druid. I'm new to the boards as far as posting goes. I plan on posting often. It's a true honor and privlage to be in Rune's campaign. Brunta weilds a half spear (and spiked clubs used as thrown weapons) and is often times found in the most untravled corners of "The Mountains" underbelly. Considered to be uncivilized even for dwarven standards he's like the crazy uncle that comes in and bums around for pub money. Living in the places he calls home you don't make it to his age with-out being a little paranoid (same goes for any of Runes campaigns for that matter). We'll see who's got the biggest "tonka" when Rune really gets started.


----------



## drunkadelic (Jul 24, 2002)

-d'oh!  drunkadelic didn't log off again!
-Rune.


----------



## drunkadelic (Jul 24, 2002)

.


----------



## Rune (Jul 24, 2002)

Nail said:
			
		

> I suppose I should pity th' foolish players....




[Mr.T voice] I pity th' fool who plays in one of Rune's games and then runs home cryin' to Mama! [/Mr.T voice]



> _Originally posted by Fruff_
> Considered to be uncivilized even for dwarven standards




Welcome to the boards, Fruff!

But, what do yer mean by "even for dwarven standards?"

Dwarves are the epitome of civilization!


----------



## Ancalagon (Jul 25, 2002)

Looking forward to more of this!

Was it  a requirement that everyone be a dwarf, or just a majority?

Ancalagon


----------



## Horacio (Jul 25, 2002)

_Horacio arrives to another Runic Story Hour_


----------



## Rune (Jul 25, 2002)

Ancalagon said:
			
		

> *Looking forward to more of this!
> 
> Was it  a requirement that everyone be a dwarf, or just a majority?
> 
> Ancalagon *




Thanks!  To be honest, the question never came up.  They're all dwarves.  If one of them _wanted_ to play something else, I guess I could have squeezed 'em in, but it _is_ a dwarf campaign, after all.  I run other games where they get to play non-dwarves, if they choose.


----------



## Rune (Jul 29, 2002)

We should be playing again tonight, so y'all can look for an update soon.



			
				Nail said:
			
		

> FWIW, I'll be readin' along, Rune.  Yer performance at th' recent Iron DM contest is enough t' warant it.  I suppose I should pity th' foolish players....





For those who don't know what the Iron DM Tournament is,

It is Nemmerle's immensely challenging and popular Scenario crafting tournament.
Time for Another Round of Iron DM!!!
Also, for your reading pleasure, I will link Mmadsen's spin-off Iron DM "Home Game" thread.


----------



## jaldaen (Jul 29, 2002)

Hey Rune (aka Cameron),

I've been sending you emails about the project we were working on, but I have not gotten any responses... I have some good news ;-)

Email me at: jaldaen@aol.com

Jaldaen

PS: This story hour may now continue with its regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## jaldaen (Jul 29, 2002)

Hey just wanted to update that I just received your email and replied... so hopefully it'll get to you ;-)

Jaldaen


----------



## Rune (Jul 31, 2002)

*Session 2, part 1*

Several seconds pass.  Thrallin is still submerged.  His companions stab and swipe their weapons methodically into the inky water, but cannot find their targets.

Several more seconds pass.  Thrallin is still submerged.  A goblin body breaks the surface of the water, limp and unmoving, save for the stained rattle of breath entering the lungs through an artificially introduced cavity.

Something blunt impacts Pikkit's leg and she swings her heavy pick through the fluid veil, but concealment continues to foil her attack.  Wroth, however, moves around to the other side of her and drives his battleaxe down toward the spot presumed to accommodate Pikkit’s attacker.  His blow is massive; chunks of goblin bob to the surface of the water.

Soon after, Brunta jabs with his spear and feels the unmistakable sensation of stabbing goblin-flesh.  A second unconscious goblin bobs to the surface of the opaque cave water.

At this point, three goblins emerge from the water, flying wildly in different directions as Thrallin bursts into the air, shouting.  "Dammit!  They had me pinned, down there!  Bastards got me beard wet!"

When the goblins land, far outside of the range of even Wroth's superior darkvision, they scamper off to safety.

Thrallin wastes no time killing the unconscious goblin in front of him, but Brunta spares the life of his foe.  He casts a minor healing magic on the creature and tosses it over his shoulder to be interrogated later (despite the fact that no one present can speak in the goblin tongue).  When it is retrieved, however, Brunta's badger takes to gnawing on the goblin whenever the unusual nature-dwarf looks the other way.

The soldiers press on.  What looked to be a minor enlargement of the tunnel soon widens beyond the point of visibility in all directions.  Funny, that miner didn't say anything about _this_...

A few small centipedes swim by.  Brunta is especially intrigued by the concept of _swimming_ centipedes, but Thrallin quickly dispatches them.

Brunta seethes as Thrallin cheerfully explains, "Hate them things."

They press on.  Somewhat later, the ground beneath them begins to slope steeply.  Within their line of vision ahead of them, they can see rocks sticking out of the water.  These may well be stalagmites, but if they are, the tops have been worn or ground away by something.

It almost looks as if some massive creature sheared away the tops in passing.

Brunta speaks heavily, "I bet those centerpedes were tha babies o' a really big mama.  An' yer just went an' killt 'em!"

"Yep.  We're dwarves, Brunta."  Thrallin’s voice is calm and slow, as if he is explaining to a little tyke the nature of the world.  "We kill things.  That's what we do.  We mine, we smith, an' we kill."

After a while, Brunta concedes that he can’t really refute this statement.

Wroth breaks in with a hushed whisper.  "Shaddup, brudder!  Somethin' moves, up there!"  He is referring to a point to the left, beyond the range of the other dwarves' vision.  With Wroth taking point, the group proceeds toward it.

Suddenly, Wroth isn't there, anymore.  He is rapidly sliding down into the water, flailing his fully armored arms.  Wart and Brunta both dive into the black water and struggle with the heavily encumbered dwarven fighter, finally dragging him back to safety.  Apparently, he accidentally stepped into a massive hole.

In his embarrassment, Wroth punches his brother in the face, leaving the beginnings of a fine shiner.

From this point forward, the soldiers probe the ground with the blunt end of Brunta's spear before proceeding.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jul 31, 2002)

Great story hour!

Love the line:

"Yep. We're dwarves, Brunta." Thrallin’s voice is calm and slow, as if he is explaining to a little tyke the nature of the world. "We kill things. That's what we do. We mine, we smith, an' we kill."

Might even add it to my sig.

While you're at it, why not read my story hour, "The Elfblood Wanderers Storyhour?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 31, 2002)

With Thrallin's permission, I'm definitely adding that to my sig.


----------



## drunkadelic (Jul 31, 2002)

Permission granted, all!

Thanks for showing such an interest in our campaign. Not to shamelessly plug or anything, but should you happen to go to the Agents of the Nexus - Planescape/Spycraft Story hour, I think the writer would be happy. 

Whomever he may be.


----------



## GreyShadow (Aug 2, 2002)

Very enjoyable read.

Keep it coming! 

GreyShadow


----------



## jaldaen (Aug 3, 2002)

Rune,

     Did you receive the email I sent you? Hopefully you did, but if not than I wanted to let you know that Mr. J wants to see more.

So if you could please email me at: jaldaen@aol.com

Thanks,
Jaldaen


----------



## Horacio (Aug 5, 2002)

_Horacio wants a runic update..._


----------



## Rune (Aug 17, 2002)

*Session 2, part 2*

As the dwarves cautiously press forward, they can make out what looks to be a rather large shallow boat, little more than a raft, loosely tethered to a stalagmite.  The ground drops down steeply just in front of the soldiers; it is clear that one of the dwarves will have to swim over to the boat if they are to proceed in this direction.

Both Wart and Brunta step forward into the deep water and begin to splash toward the strangely convenient raft.  Together, they manage to untie it and drag it back toward the shallow ground.  The dwarves board the boat and begin to paddle toward the odd rocks that they noticed in passing.

All around them, outside of the range of their sight, they can hear the steady _drip, drip_ of stalactites showering the cavern.  Everywhere around the dwarves, water is in motion.

The dwarves paddle on in silence, watchful and wary.

Presently, the dwarves detect that their unstable craft is moving contrary to the soldiers' direction.  They trade silent, grim glances as the realization dawns upon them that they have hit a current.  A strong current.

To make matters worse, Wroth chooses this time to point out that he can see something moving in the water in front of the raft.  He thinks it's a giant bug.  The current is taking the dwarves straight toward it.

Pikkit chokes on her tongue (altering her voice only slightly) as she yells out, "It's huge...an' it's under th' black waters!"

When Brunta realizes that Pikkit is talking about a second creature, rising up behind them, he panics and throws his goblin prisoner at it--one less goblin in the world to worry about.

The creatures are now clearly visible as they tower over the raft; they are massive centipedes--massive _swimming_ centipedes; their exposed halves tower fifteen feet above the water.

In unison, they strike.

At the boat.  Each fractures the sides of the craft, but fortunately, neither is able to snap the craft into pieces, yet.

Wroth fires a crossbow bolt into the centipede behind the craft, while the other dwarves scramble around in an attempt to find good positions.  Regrettably, there are no good positions on this craft, as Brunta finds out soon enough.  His spot in the center of the boat does not protect him from the mandibles of the towering centipedes; he drops to the deck, bleeding his nature-loving life away.

His badger is the next to go; the other centipede snaps it nearly in two.

The other dwarves fight as savagely as they can in their tight space, but a new problem confronts them.  The boat is rapidly filling with water.

Thrallin's intense hatred of all things mindless (except Wroth, 'cause he's kin) sees him deal crippling blow after blow against the rear centipede.  Eventually, the monstrosity decides to cut its losses and retreat.  The other centipede is not so fortunate.  The combined might of the dwarves still standing is enough to bring it near death.  In its dying throes, the creature turns belly up and floats down current with the dwarves.

After checking the bodies of the druid and his badger and discovering, to their shock, that both have stabilized, the dwarves leap on to the belly of the dying centipede, just as their own boat sinks forever into the dark, bloody, cavern lake.  The centipede dies soon after.

The dwarves are now riding a swift current on a dead, thirty-foot centipede, which they cannot steer.

Thrallin feeds Brunta a potion that he has long stored and the nature-lover is restored to health--somewhat.  The druid quickly heals his badger, in turn.

The dwarves' anxiety is renewed as they peer into the depthless space around them.  They are clearly picking up speed--and they are also clearly arcing around a central point, far to their left.  The dwarves are caught in a whirlpool.

Before the group can discuss the implications of this new dilemma, a tremendous thundering roars about them and they are tossed into the air; their centipede-craft has struck a rock and torn in half.

Wroth and Thrallin land on the front half as it floats away in the current.

Brunta and his badger land on the second half.

Wart and Pikkit are…gone.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 17, 2002)

Geeeeez man. You are one serious bastard.

I'd ha' seen water over my head and turned around, no questions asked, no regrets. End of adventure.


Wulf


----------



## Rune (Aug 19, 2002)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Geeeeez man. You are one serious bastard.




I've heard that before.  It was, I believe, specifically mentioned at the point when I picked up the quarters representing Pikkit and Wart from the table and dropped them in the coin-cup when they were tossed from the sundered centipede-craft.  As it turned out, it wasn't the coin-cup after all, but Fruff's (the player of Brunta) drink.



> I'd ha' seen water over my head and turned around, no questions asked, no regrets. End of adventure.




You might have turned around, no questions asked, no regrets, but I seriously doubt that it would be the end of the adventure.

But, anyway, keep tuned.  Things start to get pretty strange in the last part of session 2.

And session 3 was just loads of fun.  The players were really on that night.


----------



## Rune (Aug 20, 2002)

*Session 2, part 3*

The two halves of the dead centipede spiral faster and faster toward a central point that lies beyond the range of even Wroth's superior darkvision.  Brunta calls out to Thrallin over the gap of water separating his half of the makeshift craft from the brothers' half.

"Ye durned fool!  Did I no tell ye tha' ye should no ha' gone killin' tha little buggers every time they cross yer path?  Now look at tha mess ye put us in!"

"What's yer problem?  Ain't ye ridin' a big dead center-vermin?  Everythin' turned out all right in tha end."

"We ain't at tha end, yet," mutters Brunta under his breath, "but we might well be in a minute."  Bagger, still uncomfortably wet, growls in agreement.  "An' what about Wart an' Pikkit?"

Soon the focal point of the spiraling waters comes into view; it is a massive rock island, perhaps one hundred feet in diameter.  Strangely, the water appears to be flowing into crevices at its base.

The dwarves have very little time to ponder this new phenomenon, for their impact is imminent.  Thrallin and Wroth both leap from their semi-centipede as it is crushed into the jagged rock formations of the climbing island.  Brunta, with Bagger in his arms, follows the feat in like manner a moment later.  There is very little left of the centipede carcass as its bits float into the crevices at the base of the island.

Brunta is knocked unconscious again from the impact of his landing.  This time, Thrallin and Wroth just let him sleep it off.  In the meantime, Thrallin takes the opportunity to explore the jagged island.  Before he has gone more than a dozen steps, however, the nature-loving dwarf comes to with a start...just as the island lurches forward and begins a slow, but steady, advance into the unknown.

"It's alive!  This durned island is alive!"

Wroth wears a puzzled expression, but Thrallin beats him to the question: "What the hell are ye talkin' about, nature-boy?"

"It's a big turtle, fool!  That whirlpool was caused by it standin' up!  It's a durned turtle!"

"Real damned rocky, fer a turtle.  Well, what now?"

"I can talk ta it.  I think."

Thrallin has a list of questions on the tip of his tongue ready for Brunta to ask, but the druid is already chanting his little nature-chants and walking toward the massive head of the animal.  He leans over the edge of the shell and speaks in the turtle's own tongue, or head, or something.

"Well," asks Thrallin impatiently, when the druid is finished, "what did it say?  Where are we goin'?"

"Says he's goin' home."

"Where's that?"

"Tha place where he lives."

"Where's that?"

"Home."

Without another word, Thrallin leaves in disgust, to explore the rocky cave-island-turtle.

Brunta takes the opportunity to take a much needed rest.

When Thrallin returns, he is leading a pasty-white human in shredded clothing through the pitch-black of the cavern, because humans have weak, useless, human-eyes.  Apparently, Thrallin found the fellow unconscious and freezing in a rocky crevice, healed him up with another potion of ass-saving and dragged him back.  The remaining dwarven warriors take turns interrogating the pasty surface-dweller (except for Thrallin, who doesn't speak that Nancy-folk human tongue).  For some reason, he seems terrified.

"What're ye doin' here?"

"I've been estranged from my adventuring troupe."

"That don't answer our question.  What're ye doin' here?"

"We came into the East side of the mountains, in pursuit of a young brass dragon that has been ravaging our crops, our pastures, and our villages.  We intended to kill it, but, alas, we were lost."

"East side?  Hell!  Tha's the other side o' tha mountain!  What're ye doin' here?"

"I know not where I am.  I have been lost and terrified in this evil blackness.  I sought shelter on this rocky outcropping and have had no food or water since.  It has been a week, or more, I would guess, but I know not, with certainty."

"Well we ain't goin' yer way, wherever yer goin', so don't tag along wi' us!  Reckon we can give ye a little food an' water, though."

The turtle is still advancing (slowly, but with great strides) and the dwarves consider jumping off, but realize that the water has become too shallow with the turtle's rise to safely leap from the back of the massive creature.

Once again, they ride an uncontrollable craft.  After some time, the dwarves can finally make out a wall of the immense cavern.  They are heading straight toward it!  A tunnel no more than thirty feet in width and twice that in height opens up in the wall, but the turtle gives no indication of slowing, much less stopping.

The turtle runs into the wall.

The cavern shakes and hundreds of bats fly forth in a frenzy above the party.  The dwarves ward them off as best they can, but they can do nothing to avoid the stalactites that are randomly falling as the turtle continues to ram into the wall.

Suddenly, the ramming stops.  They are grinding forward.

The rocky growths on the turtle's shell are cutting through the tunnel as a hot knife cuts through butter.  Thrallin runs up to an outgrowth and takes a good look.  He is surprised to see a large amount of ore in it, black in his dwarven dark-sight.

Thrallin grins, takes up a pick, and starts to merrily mine the turtle.

In irritation, the turtle attempts to roll into the wall.  The dwarves manage to safely avoid a crushing death as they roll to the tunnel floor, but the pasty human is not so lucky.  There is really nothing left of him when the turtle moves on down the tunnel, delving as it goes.

The dwarves shake their beards in amazement as they look after the massive beast.  When it has finally passed beyond the range of their vision, their wonder shifts to Thrallin's hand, in which a small chunk of stone and ore seems to reflect a dull glow even in the pitch black of the mountain's eternal night.

So intent are the soldiers' gazes on this new treasure, that they almost miss the torch-lights coming up behind them in the distance.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: Session 2, part 3*



			
				Rune said:
			
		

> *The two halves of the dead centipede spiral faster and faster toward a central point that lies beyond the range of even Wroth's superior darkvision.*




Superior Darkvision from the DWARVES book?

I had a conversation with a fellow ENworlder at GenCon-- he feels this feat is broken, envisioning all sorts of mayhem that a group with 30 feet more of vision can inflict on the enemy. I didn't agree; let's see how it plays out in your game.



> *Wroth wears a puzzled expression, but Thrallin beats him to the question: "What the hell are ye talkin' about, nature-boy?"*[




Err... Who? Wha? You mean Brunta?


----------



## Rune (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Session 2, part 3*



			
				Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Superior Darkvision from the DWARVES book?




Yep.  Wroth (an NPC level 3 Fighter) took the feat once.



> I had a conversation with a fellow ENworlder at GenCon-- he feels this feat is broken, envisioning all sorts of mayhem that a group with 30 feet more of vision can inflict on the enemy. I didn't agree; let's see how it plays out in your game.




I can't imagine why.  A whole lot of enemies have better darkvision than that.  Even if that isn't the case, it doesn't provide _that_ much more time for planing.  90 ft.  Is still pretty close to start a combat.  This assumes wide open spaces, in pitch black, of course.  In twisting tunnels, it won't matter a bit.



> Err... Who? Wha? You mean Brunta?




Yep.  Brunta is the druid.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 21, 2002)

Gee, a whole thirty feat? Wow, that's amazing! 

Whoever said that Superior Darkvision was broken is a Grade A moron.

Good update, however. I wonder what happened to Wart and Pikkit?


----------



## Nail (Aug 28, 2002)

*Any more a-comin'?*

Story hour on hiatus?


----------



## Dawn (Aug 30, 2002)

Update?

Please.


----------



## Rune (Sep 7, 2002)

*Session 3, part 1*

With a start, Wroth jerks his companions around to point at the approaching torchlights.

Wroth and Thrallin exchange glances and quickly move to find some crevices to hide in.

When they turn around, a fairly large tree stands rooted against the wall, in the spot that Brunta had occupied a moment before.

Thrallin is condescending as he hisses, "Durned fool!  What're ye doin?  Ain't no trees what can grow down here!"

"I know that, an ye know that, but they don' know it!"

There is no more time to argue, for the torches are rapidly closing the gulf of blackness that separates the two parties.  The dwarves dive behind the tree and hope for the best.

Presently, the group converges on the now-massive entrance to the now-massive tunnel.  It is as diverse a group as could possibly be imagined--an elf, a half-breed orc, a human, and a..._halfling._

They stop short of the tree as it calls out in a commanding voice that echoes through the chamber.

_"WHY HAVE YOU COME TO THE TREE OF POWER?"_

A moment of silence follows and the very air of the cavern seems to thin with tension.

"We know not of your magnificence, O, Tree of Power."

Thrallin joins in.  "Ye don' know of tha Tree o' Power?  What foolish mortals be ye?"

"Er, O companion of the Tree of Power, what role, exactly, do you play here?"

"I don' play no role!  I'm tha Voice o' tha Tree o' Power!"

From behind the intruding party, rumbles a massive voice that has the consistency of jagged rubble grated across brittle bones.  *"AN' I'M ITS GUARD'YEN"*

The mismatched group of wanderers panics.  "They've got a hill giant!"

The dwarves know better.  They are all too familiar with the soul-crunching voice.

Pikkit has returned.


----------



## Rune (Sep 7, 2002)

*Session 3, part 2*

Wroth is desperately searching his pouches for something, while trying not to jostle his armor.

Thrallin asks of the wanderers their business in these depths.

They respond that they are in search of a brass dragon and a party member, who has been lost to them.

Thinking that the remains of their party-member are smeared across the wall behind them, the dwarves dodge the topic, as best they can.

"Er," Thrallin stumbles, "Tha Tree o' Power hasn't seen 'im come by this way, bein' immobile, an' all.  But we, uh, wish ye good luck on your journey, an'..."

Here, the Tree interrupts, _"MY PROTECTORS WILL HELP YOU SEEK THE BRONZE DRAGON._"

Thrallin diplomatically interjects, "Um, it's a brass dragon, O Tree o' Power."

_"WHATEVER."_

Wroth pulls out two lumps of hard, dwarven bread that look vaguely like shriveled fruit.

"An'," Thrallin continues, eyeing the two objects, "We give ye these 'Apples o' Might' to help ye out!"

"Er, thank you."  The party graciously, if somewhat cautiously, accepts the offered lumps of scarcely edible hardtack and hastily leave the locale.

When they have vanished, Pikkit approaches.  She has waded through the now-shallow waters of the cavern and made her way forward to the present spot.

"How'd ye find us?"

"Well, tha floor kinda slopes into a crevice in a wide swath leadin' from the spot where tha center o' tha whirlpool were.  I jus' figured followin' it'd be tha best thing ta do first."

Wroth chuckles deeply, his heavy plate armor rattling as he does so.  "Ye're pretty smart, fer a girl."

A few seconds later, when he comes to, the questioning continues.

"What happened ta Wart?"

A tear gleams in Pikkit's eye as she responds, her voice even lower than usual.

"He didn't make it.  Durned fool went an hit his head an' drown'ded.  I gave 'him the Warrior's Last Rights, but I couldn’t get tha body, on account o' it bein' in tha whirlpool."

The dwarves (all now in dwarf-form) take a moment to mourn in stony silence.





















...Which is interrupted by a booming voice.

_"WHY HAVE YOU BLASPHEMED AGAINST THE TREE OF POWER?"_


----------



## NiTessine (Sep 9, 2002)

*Peers in, reads, bookmarks the Story Hour. Will be back for more.*


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 9, 2002)

Now they're in for it!


----------



## Horacio (Sep 9, 2002)

I love this Dwarven mayhem story hour...


----------



## Rune (Sep 9, 2002)

Incidentally, for those of you who are curious about such things, the player of Wart missed session 2.  When he came back for session 3, he decided that he'd rather play Pikkit, so she's now a PC.

Since she hasn't actually cast any spells in the game, yet, he may retroactively change her specialization from enchanter to something else (perhaps even evocation, which I believe is currently barred).


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 9, 2002)

good story so far...has me waiting for more


----------



## Rune (Sep 28, 2002)

*Session 3, part 3*

The dwarves heave a collective sigh, ready their weapons, and go forth into the darkness to do battle with this new opponent.

They encounter...nothing.

"Where ye be, O Tree o' Power?"

_"SEEK ME OUT, AND YOU MAY WELL SEEK YOUR DOOM."_

The voice now seems to come from the dwarves' left flank.  The dwarves alter their course to compensate.

"Yeah, yeah.  Where ye be, O Tree o' Power?"

_"POWERFUL AM I, WHOM YOU DISCOUNT."_

The voice is now on their right.

"Why can't ye be more _treelike_, an' stay put while we're lookin' fer ye?"

_"THEN STAND, I SHALL, IF YOU SEEK YOUR DEATH SO SOON!"_

This last pronouncement is bellowed from just behind the dwarves.

But, when they turn around, they still see no tree.

Rather, Wroth sees something small skitter in the shadows at the edge of his vision.

"It's a frikkin' _gnome_," he says with a gritty chuckle.  "Let's get 'im!"

The four dwarves have little trouble cornering the little trickster and pin him to the newly-widened stone wall, not terribly far away from the remains of the pasty human.

"Are ye daft?"

"'Course he's daft!  He's a gnome!"

"Just what the hell do ye think ye're doin'?"

"Give us one reason why we shouldn' skin ye an' leave ye' to rot down here?"

"I bet he's a spy fer th' surface-dwellers."

"Don't look like he's got the intellimagence fer it."

"Well, what should we do wit' 'im?"

When the gnome is finally allowed a chance to speak, he starts to explain his predicament.

This is a condensed retelling of what the dwarves hear:



> _Squeak...squeak...heard dwarves...squeak...Tree of Power...squeak...played trick for fun...squeak...estrangement...squeak...lost party in search of brass dragon...squeak...blah...blah...squeak...blah._




...From which, the dwarves gather that the gnome is, in fact, the missing member of the previously encountered party (figures they'd have a gnome, too), rather than the unfortunate human who now adorns the tunnel wall.  For some reason or another, the gnome decided that he didn't really like his companions and now he'd rather hang around and pester the dwarves.

Like hell.

"Ye ain't commin' wit' us."

"Sure, I am.  You'll learn to like me."

"Shave me beard an' call me an elf-wench if I let this li'l runt come wit' us, 'cause no dwarven lass is gonna be caught beside a squeaky li'l bugger like 'im."

"Aw, come on!  I'm cute!  I'm likeable!"

"Fine!  Ye shut up and keep shut up, an' ye can follow us, but don' blame us if we get ye killed!"

As that order of business has finally been settled, the dwarves determine that it is time to move on.  Brunta whispers to his badger in a very audible rasp, "Bagger, go down this tunnel an' stiff out tha regiment."

The badger looks scornfully upon its "friend."

"Go on, do it."

The badger looks balefully upon its "companion."

"I'll spay you."

_Grrrrrrr._

Wroth interjects diplomatically, if somewhat violently, and moves down the tunnel, in the fore.

"Ye're a bad bagger," whispers Brunta.

The tunnel neither branches, nor turns for several miles and the dwarves eventually decide to make camp for the night near one wall of the massive tunnel.  Looking around, they are surprised to see that the gnome has kept pace with them, so they place him on the first watch and drift into stony slumber, dreaming dwarven dreams.

The smell of roasting flesh greets them when they waken.

Gnome is cooking rats on spits.  The dwarves fall into breakfast ravenously.

"We might have a use fer ye, yet, gnome.  Long as ye don't say nothin'."

"Oh, before I forget to mention it, a very large group of orcs passed by while you were asleep.  They were going that way."

Gnome points in the direction that the dwarves had been traveling the day before.

The dwarves are, understandably, livid.  _"How many?"_

"I'm not sure, maybe hundred or few."

"Ye mean to tell us that a _frikkin' ARMY of frikkin' ORCS_ strolled past us, an' ye didn't think it was important enough to wake us up?"

"Well, er...I guess you could put it that way..."

Gnome leaps out of the way before he can be skewered by four rat-roasting spits.

"So, I guess we're going back the other way, huh?" he squeaks hopefully, but pathetically.

Thrallin grins.  "Why, no.  I reckon we're gonna hunt some orcs!"

Gnome's _gulp_ echoes through the tunnel for miles.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 28, 2002)

Great Dwarven update, as usual


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: Session 3, part 3*



			
				Rune said:
			
		

> *The four gnomes have little trouble corning the little trickster and pin him to the newly-widened stone wall, not terribly far away from the remains of the pasty human.*




See there? This is what happens when you don't update often enough. 

Mix up yer gnomes and dwarves again and it's ass-meet-boot time.

Although I'm not sure I want to picture four dwarves "corning" the little trickster and pinning him to the wall.


Wulf


----------



## Ruined (Sep 28, 2002)

Ah, Rune, good story. This has me yearning for the old days of playing in a Warhammer FRP game where all three players were dwarven Troll-Slayers. Blood, orc-guts, and humor.


----------



## Rune (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Session 3, part 3*



			
				Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *
> 
> See there? This is what happens when you don't update often enough.
> 
> ...




I was just checking to see if y'all were still awake.


----------



## rathor (Oct 1, 2002)

*dwarven kick arse!*

I about crapped myself laughing at the TREE OF POWER!!!!


----------



## rathor (Oct 14, 2002)

*update?*

umm..... hey rune.... we need an update buddy.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: update?*



			
				rathor said:
			
		

> *umm..... hey rune.... we need an update buddy. *




I think I agree...


----------



## Taboo (Oct 15, 2002)

Drumming fingernails on desk waiting for update.......


----------



## Ghost (Oct 23, 2002)

You know I find something very odd.  You see I was a player in one of Rune's last games.  The Oriental Adventures with a twist game.  Myself and another VERY good player rootbeergnome decided since there was no story line and only fighting we should play your typical dwarf.  We decided to play dwarven brothers, which turned out to be one of the best characters (not because of the game, but because of myself and rootbeergnome) I have played.  We played our characters so well in fact and had so much fun with them that Rune asked us to STOP PLAYING,  because we were "taking away from the party".  I think it was because everyone else in the party loved our characters and saw how much FUN IT COULD BE to actually play.  So I find it odd that right after rootbeer and I left college you decide to play a dwarf campaign.  Could it have been inspired by oh DrunkenDwarfSnores and StrongDwarfStands????


----------



## Rune (Oct 24, 2002)

Ghost said:
			
		

> *You know I find something very odd.  You see I was a player in one of Rune's last games.  The Oriental Adventures with a twist game.  Myself and another VERY good player rootbeergnome decided since there was no story line and only fighting we should play your typical dwarf.  We decided to play dwarven brothers, which turned out to be one of the best characters (not because of the game, but because of myself and rootbeergnome) I have played.  We played our characters so well in fact and had so much fun with them that Rune asked us to STOP PLAYING,  because we were "taking away from the party".  I think it was because everyone else in the party loved our characters and saw how much FUN IT COULD BE to actually play.  So I find it odd that right after rootbeer and I left college you decide to play a dwarf campaign.  Could it have been inspired by oh DrunkenDwarfSnores and StrongDwarfStands???? *






Whaddya talkin' about?  _That_ was the only game I've run with a strong story line.   You all were just slow in picking up the hooks!

All good-natured bitterness aside, though, welcome back, Ghost.  In answer to your question, yes...and no.  The dwarves, if you'll remember, drastically altered the tone of the game, which _was_ somewhat like horror.  The campaign briefly overdosed on humor, for a while.  It wasn't really the dwarves so much as the massive amount of "in character" table-talk that continually destroyed the atmosphere.  That and the fact that neither of you seemed to be able to show up on the same night.

Consequently, I knew that the next time dwarves are allowed dominate the game, it had better be in a campaign that they actually fit in.  So now, I'm running a campaign that's supposed to be dominated by dwarves.  It's designed specifically for it.

However, the main inspiration wasn't you.  It was (as the title of this thread indicates) Wulf's excellent book on the subject.  His other books will also find their way into the campaign, by the way, but probably not with PCs.  At its heart, I envision the campaign as a dwarf campaign until the end.

Drunken Dwarf Snores and Strong Dwarf Stands _were_ great characters, though.

Oh, and about the updates: sorry about the delay, folk.  Real life ate me.  I'm still struggling to get free.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 2, 2002)

Good to be back and alive.  Yea I admit those dwarves were funny as hell.  Especially when that zombie trog almost killed me and I was healed as soon as I hit the floor.  LOL  Hey I am going to be in berea next weekend.  I might scrounge up my dwarven brother and stop by for a game if you can arrange to have two more dwarves make an appearance.  I am starting my new job soon so I won't have so much free time to just wander the country.  Even if I am the only one to show up I would love to get in on a game.  Just email me and we will see what we can get into.

Later

Oh and is someone still setting fires to everything?????


----------



## Krellic (Nov 3, 2002)

Just caught up with this slice of Dwarf-mayhem.

(Ahem) You may continue.., please?


----------



## jaldaen (Nov 8, 2002)

Hey Rune,

     Just checking in... so how are things going on your end... have not heard from you in a while and wanted to make sure you are getting my emails... email me as soon as possible and lets see if we can get the project finished (I plan on a major revision of my sections after Thanksgiving when my classes start to finish up). And hopefully we can start playtesting in January. ;-)

Thanks,
Jaldaen


----------



## SolidSnake (Nov 18, 2002)

I just found this story hour after a long hiatus from the boards AND roleplaying in general.  Let me just say that this is very entertaining and that you must keep good work Rune!  Nothing less from Rune


----------



## GreyShadow (Feb 5, 2003)

Rune,

Is there anymore to this story?  Only noticed it checking old bookmarks.


----------



## Welverin (Jun 30, 2003)

Bump, because Rune and GreyShadow are a couple of wusses.


----------

